# Hand grinders on the highstreet?



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all

It's been quite a while since I was last here thanks to spending most of my time writing up my PhD thesis.

But, I've got a few days off and I'm going camping and I seem to have misplaced my old Hario hand grinder. It's pretty last minute to buy one online and get it delivered so does anybody know anywhere on the highstreet that sells Hario or Porlex grinders (or other equivalents)?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Whittards sell Hario grinders. Might be worth phoning before going to see what the local store has in stock


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Blimey, so they do! I might have to give my local store a call in the morning, thanks!


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

If you're in the southeast, Tesco, sorry I mean Harris and Hoole, usually have porlex talls in their stores.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Turns out Whittards don't sell them in store, it's an online product only.

I will be driving past the Tesco branch of Harris and *Hole tomorrow so I'll pop in. Potentially ideal for me - I'd prefer a Porlex


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm sure you can order to store. Don't know how long it takes to get to store though


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmm, do you know if they have them in the shop. I want one tomorrow for a camping trip


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I think you would have to do a dummy order to see the eta.


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

I think its only the bigger H&H cafes that have equipment in store - I doubt the little ones inside tesco sell kit - I've seen the porlex in their southgate and crouch end shops


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Ah well, I'll have a look but there's little point in ordering online for collection. I'm off at 8 tomorrow morning


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Speak to the campsite owners/reception and ask if they're happy for it to be delivered to them - I can't imagine they'd have a problem if you ask nicely


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Taylor st have them in store (at least the one near me does)


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Sadly Taylor St are too far away.

I might ask the campsite owners about a delivery, we'll be there for a few days.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Whereabouts are you going to, maybe there is a member nearby who could help you out? If you were heading North and passed by me I could lend you my Zassenhaus for example.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm off to Bude in Cornwall.

What's the Zassenhaus like? Was looking at them online the other day...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

EarwaxUK said:


> I'm off to Bude in Cornwall.
> 
> What's the Zassenhaus like? Was looking at them online the other day...


Mine's a 1947 vintage one and it's great, it will grind from coarse down to espresso with a very similar consistency to my Hausgrind, although it requires more effort to do so, I hva heard that the modern ones aren't great.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Success! Harris & Hoole in Tesco Guildford have Hario Slim grinders in the shop.

Turns out my better half has also ordered a Porlex online so I might even be able to do a back to back comparison!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

ignore me, just confussed.


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad you got it sorted! Useful to know the tesco H+H had it, glad you didn't listen to me! Did they have any other kit? Enjoy your camping.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

They did have V60's and Clever Drippers but that was all of any merit


----------

